# GUID in Java



## mcbass (20. Mai 2005)

Hat jemand eine idee wie ich eine GUID in java erstelle ?

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Java 5 ? 
-> Dann schau dir mal die Klasse UUID an:

```
package de.tutorials;

import java.util.UUID;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 * 
 * TODO Explain me
 */
public class GUIDExample {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		UUID uuid = UUID.randomUUID();
		System.out.println(uuid);
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## mcbass (20. Mai 2005)

Gibt es sowas auch für Java 4.x ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.rmi.dgc.VMID;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class GUIDExample {
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println(new VMID());
	}
}
```

Die VMID ist zumindest für alle JVM's eindeutig 

Gruß Tom


----------

